# Choose your 3 heroic conductors working today :)



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I choose Mariss Jansons, Simon Rattle & Esa-Pekka Salonen. Maybe I choose them since they are true veterans and were the ones conducting some of my favorite music the instance I heard them. Jansons in Shostakovich 5th, Rattle in Messiaen's Turangalila and Salonen in Concerto for Orchestra by Bartok.
Hurry, hurry and pick your 3 top people conducting


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmmm. I haven't paid enough attention to conductors to be honest. Of those who come to mind I like *Esa-Pekka Salonen*, *José Serebrier* (I know he appears on a lot of bargain labels but he does the trick for me) -- and *Peter Eötvös*! The latter has recorded the best rendition of Ligeti's Requiem I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yannick Nézet-Séguin and Heras-Casado to start with


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Sir Neville Marriner, he was conducting on his 92nd birthday recently
Vasily Petrenko, saw him live last year and he was amazing
Sir Simon Rattle, just bought the Brahms Cycle conducted by him and it is beautiful.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sir John Eliot Gardiner - I saw him conduct _Rigoletto_ at ROH and I was smitten. I was able to see the faces of the orchestra members and they looked as if they'd perform naked and hanging from the chandelier if he'd asked them to.

Daniele Rustioni - Daniele Rustioni is a former ROH Young Artist and he joined other former YAs to perform _Il viaggio a Reims_ in a 10th year celebration performance. He was brilliant, joining in the acting and having a great time. He has just been appointed Principal Conductor of the Opéra National de Lyon.

Riccardo Muti - Never seen him, hope I do one day. Nothing more to add really but this made me smile. If you have time, watch to the end.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Sir John Eliot Gardiner - I saw him conduct _Rigoletto_ at ROH and I was smitten. I was able to see the faces of the orchestra members and they looked as if they'd perform naked and hanging from the chandelier if he'd asked them to.
> 
> Daniele Rustioni - Daniele Rustioni is a former ROH Young Artist and he joined other former YAs to perform _Il viaggio a Reims_ in a 10th year celebration performance. He was brilliant, joining in the acting and having a great time. He has just been appointed Principal Conductor of the Opéra National de Lyon.
> 
> Riccardo Muti - Never seen him, hope I do one day. Nothing more to add really but this made me smile. If you have time, watch to the end.


One of the best Verdi conductors .....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin and Heras-Casado to start with


I do add Jaap van Zweden.


----------

